# Get a freakin sharpie!



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I made the dumbest mistake in my match. I played a pro-v1x (red 1) and he played a pro-v1 (black 1) with a corporate logo.

On the 14th par three I was 1 up. We both hit it into the right rough. I walked up to the first ball which was sitting down. I saw just enough of "Titleist 1" and I though the "1" was red. I stupidly didn't walk 10 feet to the other ball to check it (which had a nice lie).

I hit the shot poorly, then he hit his well. I wen't to "my" ball and realized it was his. By match play rules I hit the wrong ball first and lost the hole.

What kills me is I even check my ball on the fairway to make sure it's mine, but I had a brain fart.

He ended up winning the match on 19th (sudden death).

Mark your ball with a marker! A circle, X, 3 dots, anything!!!

DON'T MAKE MY MISTAKE!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to put a couple dots on my ball, but it got to be such a habit among my group that I figured one day, we would hit a wrong ball because we wouldn't be able to tell the difference between two identical markings.

These days, my golf is much more casual and I often don't bother marking my ball, but one of my partners marks his ball with his initials. I don't know why I never thought of that, but it's a good idea.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

The day you play for money or in a match event you will regret it. I agree some initials or symbol is better than a dot or two.


----------



## dday (Sep 17, 2006)

I always use my old football number 77 right above the manufactures logo on both sides, there is no mistaking my ball with any of my playing partners.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

dday said:


> I always use my old football number 77 right above the manufactures logo on both sides, there is no mistaking my ball with any of my playing partners.


Unless the ball is upside down and you are playing against Lucky Larry.


----------



## JackS (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, usually if I play the ball with the worse lie, I can be pretty sure I'm hitting my ball!


----------



## sidvicious (Sep 20, 2006)

last year was my first summer to play golf. i bought a bunch of nike balls with my law firm logo on them, and salted the course heavily. EVERYONE at my club had some of my balls. did it with tees too. worked great.

when marking my balls for our skins game, i'd always put my initials. i'd lose a few naturally, and someone would find them later and put'em in his shag bag.

after all of this i realized something. the people i play with that DON'T mark their ball with initials are concerned that they'll be identified when losing a ball.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The other day my playing partner lost a ball in the deep right rough and found it on the next hole when he hit his drive into the same rough on the parallel hole. He knew because he had his initials on it. I told him about this thread and he seemed a little surprised. He thought you were SUPPOSED to mark your ball in some way.


----------

